# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Kneuzing ribbenen hoor een knoep bij bewegen

## gerbera

vorige week ben ik plat op mijn rechter ribbenkast gevallen. De dokter heeft kneuzingen van de onderste 4 ribben vastgesteld.
Als ik nu beweeg ( overeind kom waarmee ik dus de spieren aan moet spannen)) dan hoor ik een knoep.
Het doet erg veel pijn, en ik heb het gevoel dat er iets over elkaar heenschuift en het knoept dan ook . Ook kan ik met mijn hand die rib dan beetje naar achteren duwen: als of hij losser ligt dan de andere ribben

Wie herkent dit, en weet wat het is,



alvast bedankt.

Gerbera.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Gerbera,
Ik herken het niet, maar als ik het zo lees, lijkt het mij verstandiger om er een foto van te laten maken. Misschien dat het toch niet alleen gekneust is. Kneuzing van de ribben is overigens erg pijnlijk, zeker met ademhalen, maar dat zul je inmiddels wel gemerkt hebben. Veel sterkte en beterschap.

----------


## gerbera

> @ Gerbera,
> Ik herken het niet, maar als ik het zo lees, lijkt het mij verstandiger om er een foto van te laten maken. Misschien dat het toch niet alleen gekneust is. Kneuzing van de ribben is overigens erg pijnlijk, zeker met ademhalen, maar dat zul je inmiddels wel gemerkt hebben. Veel sterkte en beterschap.


dank je Jolanda.
Er kan eigenlijk niets gebroken zijn.
Ik kan gewoon eropliggen en dat voelt zelfs beter.Ben blij dat je het niet kent: het is echt héél erg pijnlijk.

Heb vannacht de dokter moeten bellen , kreeg bijna geen lucht meer.
Moest maar meer pijnstilling nemen. Ze kunnen er niets aan doen.
Wel ga ik morgen naar de huisarts terug op hun advies.

beppie :Mad:

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Beppie,

Mijn vader heeft zijn ribben ook eens gekneusd jaren geleden. Hij kreeg toen s'avonds ook bijna geen lucht meer. (van de pijn) Hij heeft toen een week in de lazychair geslapen, omdat hij plat in bed liggen niet vol kon houden.
Goede pijnstilling is wel belangrijk.
Wens je veel sterkte en beterschap.

----------


## gerbera

dank je Jolanda.
Ik heb nu hele goede [ijnstillers erbij
en met rust moet het genezen .
lief dat je reageerde
Gerbera

----------


## jolanda27

@ Gerbera,
Graag gedaan, ik hoop dat je snel van de ergste pijn af bent. Sterkte.
Groetjes, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------

